#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Controle de banda p2p e download em geral

## pelego

Como configuro uma rb750 para controlar baixar p2p e arquivos exe,
.iso ? Usei Regras de firewall magle / mark connecrion - forward e market packet - forward junto com Queue Tree fica limitando a banda quando faço o teste de velocidade de conexão cai de 100mega para 20 mega, quando ativo a regra

Enviado via SM-G800H usando UnderLinux App

----------

